# Metagrid and CC lanes in Cubase



## BenjaminParis (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi there,

I'm new to MG and I wish I could have a few buttons to work on the CC lanes inside Cubase midi editor.

I tried with the existing solutions: create a CC1 select button, create a CC1 copy button, etc., but it has no effect when I press them.

Also I wish (and didn't find how) to delete one CC lane and copy it to another CC lane (in case two instruments don't use the same CC for expression, for instance).

I should precise MG works well in my system for most of the commands, so it's not a communication problem between iPad and iMac.

Any idea?

Thank you!

Benjamin


----------



## method1 (Jul 31, 2020)

For some reason I don't understand, some MG macros don't work properly.
In these cases I make a keyboard command in cubase for the action, and map the MG button to send the key command.


----------



## BenjaminParis (Aug 5, 2020)

Thanks method1, I will try this when I’m back from holiday!


----------



## BenjaminParis (Aug 21, 2020)

Hi method1,

I'm back and I tried to make a keyboard command in Cubase, but can't find any shortcut which would be equivalent to "select CC#". Or do you use the project editor?

Thanks,

B.


----------



## method1 (Aug 21, 2020)

BenjaminParis said:


> Hi method1,
> 
> I'm back and I tried to make a keyboard command in Cubase, but can't find any shortcut which would be equivalent to "select CC#". Or do you use the project editor?
> 
> ...



Are you sure that the MG logical presets are installed?
If they are, you should be able to see them in the key command editor under "process logical preset"


----------



## BenjaminParis (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm sure they are in the Process Project Logical Editor, I'm less sure if they are in the Process Logical Preset - maybe some of them? I include a screenshot of a part of it, maybe you will see clearer than me. But as you see, I can't find the action (proposed in Metagrid) "CC1 (Modulation): Select" (the "Sélectionner CC1" (i.e. Select CC1) is a command I tried to make by myself...).


----------



## method1 (Aug 22, 2020)

There should be MG presets placed in both the "project logical editor" folder and the "logical edit" folder.
Probably the best place to start is to reinstall MG making sure all the presets are installed.


----------



## BenjaminParis (Aug 22, 2020)

Thank you, I will try that...


----------



## BenjaminParis (Aug 23, 2020)

Big, huge shame on me. I never had copied the LE files in the Cubase Preferences folder. It works like charm now. Sorry for all this and thanks for your support!


----------

